# Parts WTD: Wheel Horse Snowblower Parts



## Rod Gordner (Nov 16, 2003)

Hi: If someone has part 18 from this drawing I would like to buy one. Thanks, I have all the parts I need on the way.
Snowblower Parts Diagrahm


----------

